# Scales For Hops



## indorat (4/7/12)

Hi All,

!Noob alert!

I have decided to stop guestimating my hop additions and invest in some digital scales. Does anyone know any good brands or deals on scales that will do the job for me. This is me assuming that digital scales are what people use?!?

*****
Also I am into my third batch of biab all grain and am very happy with my results. Pale ale malts with chinook and cascade hops are a very good combination. 
I'll upload some photo's sometime. Pity I can't upload taste.

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Check out ebay for some cheap digital scales.

Try and go for ones which increment in at least 0.1g, and up to 200g max weight.

IIRC, I paid around $25 for mine a few years back, 0.1g/100g digital scales, and still working a treat. Definitely better than guestimating...



Sponge


----------



## DU99 (4/7/12)

something like this one or these


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Same ones that I got, but goes to 200g instead. 

(noticed i actually said mine incremented in 0.1g, but meant 0.01g)

For $10, thats a steal.


Sponge


----------



## Filfy (4/7/12)

Got mine at Kmart for all of $15. They're excellent for the money.

And they go from 1g to 5kg. That'll cover pretty much all additions


----------



## kalbarluke (4/7/12)

I got some digital scales from the large scandinavian furniture store. I don't think they were entirely cheap but they have been very good to me. I agree with sponge - definitely better than guestimating.
http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/60171013/

No affiliation, don't work there, etc,etc.


----------



## seemax (4/7/12)

Harris Scarfe seems to have big discounts on kitchen items all the time if you're after a brand name

Otherwise I get most of my cheapo gadgets from dealextreme


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Same as previous ebay item - but cheaper


EDIT: just grabbed myself one. saves me having to have seperate weigh-ings for 100g+ hops


----------



## Phoney (4/7/12)

I'm onto my second one of these in 3 years (first one I spilt boiling wort all over it & screwed the lcd display). For 4 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## JaseH (4/7/12)

$14 Kitchen scales from Aldi. I also use them to measure out my grain(until I get a larger set). Not sure why you would need the accuracy of those small jewellers style scales - your only measuring hops, not crack! I usually go a couple of gm over anyhow, just to be safe!


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Frothie said:


> your only measuring hops, not crack!



Multi-purpose... just incase the need arises.


----------



## kymba (4/7/12)

got mine from jaycar for about $20. measures up to 100g with 0.01g resolution

i find it also comes in handy for measuring kettle flocculants, mash salts & meth


----------



## jimmythehuman (4/7/12)

$7.50 delivered, 1500 sold. they are great value


----------



## indorat (4/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> I'm onto my second one of these in 3 years (first one I spilt boiling wort all over it & screwed the lcd display). For 4 bucks it's a steal.



Thanks for the advise guys. I'm gonna get one of those cheap ones of ebay and see how I go. Soooo cheap!! I'll buy two for when the first scale breaks.


----------



## quadbox (4/7/12)

Also come in handy for weighing another close relative of the hop


----------



## hellbent (5/7/12)

I use my good lady's Avery digital kitchen scales, find them extremely accurate and easy to use.


----------



## flano (6/7/12)

I have a Soehnle brand
type = plateu
takes 3 triple A batteries
Does from 1 gram to up 10 kg
also does lbs

mum bought them for me so I have no idea how much they cost.

works great


----------



## beerbog (6/7/12)

Flano said:


> I have a Soehnle brand
> type = plateu
> takes 3 triple A batteries
> Does from 1 gram to up 10 kg
> ...



:icon_offtopic: Beernorks sounds better............


----------



## dave_h (6/7/12)

I would NOT reccomend the ones from KMart, mine turns itself off after abour 3 seconds so you always have to keep changing the weight with your hand when weighing stuff, very anoying (but not enought to buy a different one...)


----------



## sinkas (6/7/12)

"Well if its good for measureing cocain, then your probably good for measuring hops on it"...


----------



## kymba (6/7/12)

sinkas said:


> "Well if its good for measureing cocain, then your probably good for measuring hops on it"...


Not a truer word has ever been said


----------



## felten (7/7/12)

I have this model of scales, not from this seller though. They're still going strong after well over a year of use.


----------

